# Woven scarves - patterns or plain weave



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I started a new thread for this because... well, because I could.

Lexie, and anyone else who may be interested - I've been weaving exclusively on a rigid heddle loom since about August last year when my floor looms were covered and put in storage.

Since I've only been weaving about 2 years, and a lot of that time I have not touched a loom of any kind, I've taken advantage of the rigid heddle loom to practice selvedges and tension and epi and wpi and all the other stuff that a person needs to learn to become a decent weaver (and I don't consider myself there yet). I can look at my very first one or two projects and the ones I've just finished and they look like they were woven by two different people. My edges are much straighter, my warps are tighter and more consistent and I have learned how to beat the yarn very gently, when necessary, instead of trying to pack it down like making a rug.

You were looking for patterns for your loom. I'd like to show you what you can do with plain weave without thinking about using a pattern. 

I have decided that I enjoy weaving with luxury yarns so most of what I weave with are considered knitting yarns. Some of my warps were singles, and although I was warned against using singles I've done OK, even on the small floor loom, but most are at least two ply. I usually use various combinations of extra fine merino, silk, cashmere, alpaca or mohair, although I also use bamboo, sugar cane, milk fiber, camel, yak, mink and buffalo, and probably a couple others I can't recall right now. Like linen blends and soft organic cotton.

I guess what I'm saying is this - don't worry about patterns right now. Learn your loom. Learn how to make the tension and wpi work for you. Learn how to beat the various yarns to best show off their qualities. Learn how to make selvedges that look straight enough you feel good about them. Learn how to hemstitch the ends to hold the weft instead of always using knots for fringe (I'm just learning this). Play with a lot of different kind of yarns and just relax and learn how to weave and then watch regular string turn into beautiful pieces of cloth.

These pictures show most of the things that I'll be taking to the juried show in Roswell, NM in November. Not very good pictures but I didn't want to take one of each item individually. I hope to have a few more finished before the show.

PS: My two rh looms are an 18" Glimakra and a 24" Ashford. I love weaving on the Gilmakra, and find the Ashford just a bit larger than I am comfortable with for a rh loom. I have a 22" 4h floor loom that I'd much rather weave on than the Ashford, but that's just me. It's really a wonderful rh loom.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Lovely scarfs. I'll take either of the blue ones, but am partial to the darker on the lower right.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

VERY nice items you have woven !! Good idea on just getting down the basics, and learning your loom !!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks so much FB. I really appreciate seeing your work.

I believe that I may have used the wrong term. I think I meant drafts, rather than patterns? Or, in a literal sense, I meant pattern-- as in: color sequences, pick-ups, yarns to use etc. 

I have begun accumulating more RH books, and have been google-ing often, with exactly what you mentioned in mind. I also grabbed a 10 dent (only have 12 dent) heddle when I was at the weavers guild last week which has opened many more of the projects in my Betty Davenport book.

Thanks again for taking the time to show me your beautiful work.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you all, and you are most welcome Lexie.

Belfrybat, the light blue on the left is made with a 100% sugar cane warp and a 50% merino 50% silk weft. The sugar cane warp makes that particular scarf drape wonderfully. The scarf on the right you like has it's origins from a ranch in Texas. The warp on that is a mohair/merino blend handspun in Texas and the weft is mohair. That's a nice, wide scarf at about 10". The blue and gold is 100% Icelandic Wool.

And I do have to admit that there are two scarves in that bunch that were made using pickup sticks, so I have used patterns before.

Lexie, I'm not sure if "drafts" is the term that's used for rh weaving. I've read that people have tried to turn harness loom drafts into rh patterns before, but I don't know how successful they have been, and it's way beyond my skill level for sure. I'm still learning how to read drafts for my floor looms. 

I had a book on using 3 heddles on a rh loom to make all kinds of things. I bought 3 copies and gave one to my weaving instructor and one to the guild library and I should still have one, unless I gave it to someone, too, which is very possible. Anyway, when you use more than one heddle you come closer to the same structure and design that you can get with a harness loom. You should also probably use the same size heddle dent, 2 of size 10 for example, if you want to make patterns. The Schacht cricket has a variable dent reed that is really cool. I'm not sure if anyone else is making those yet.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, Featherbottoms. Why did you have to go and do that? Why did you have to post all those pictures of flat beautiful things that could be woven.....

You.... you enabler!!!!! 

LOL!!!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Very NIce


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Kasota, I really don't mean to enable, however, here's something to think about. Once I get the current project off the Ashford I'll probably, most likely, be offering it for sale. It's a 24" with stand if you want to check them out.

The current project is a pretty long scarf made with lace weight yarn. It's going to take me a couple, or more, weeks to get it off because of all the other projects we have going on around here. This particular scarf isn't high on the priority list of things that *need* to be finished before cold weather. Pretty soon, everything I make will go into inventory for next years craft fairs and shows, so this one can wait.

And again, thank you all. I really and truly enjoy weaving. It's been on my wish list of things to learn since the mid 70s and is one of the most relaxing things I've ever tried to do.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You FeatherBottoms!

That's what I'm trying to do is learn my looms. There's such a difference between my 8" & 32".
My hardest things to do right now is getting the edges straight. I'm just getting going on the 32. Such a difference in the tensions.
I'm playing with edges to. I never was overtly fond of fringe. I don't mind every now and again, certainly not every project.
At first I didn't think I would be so fond of dressing the loom(s). I'm starting to enjoy it more than the weaving. It is fun to play with different warp/weft combos!!!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Featherbottoms, I sent you a pm about the loom.....


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Pearl, I had an 8" cricket at one time, and although the steps are the same, weaving on it and a 32" are really different.

There are a couple really good books out there that show different types of weft protectors. Two of them are:

1) Finishing Touches for the Handweaver by Virginia M. West is a 96 page softcover with illustrations, some in color, of many different traditional types of fringes, knots and other weft protectors.

2) Finishes in the Ethnic Tradition by Suzanne Baizerman and Karen Searle is a 52 page softcover that has a lot of non traditional finishes, including joins for connecting two pieces of cloth.

I have both these books and can't recommend one over the other because they are so different. I use them both at times and am trying to learn some of the more "hidden" types of ends. Like I said earlier, I'm learning and it's a long and slow process.

I've heard lots of people complain about the warping process being tedious and slow and just not fun. I've not found that at all. Warping is part of the whole process and I find it just as enjoyable as the weaving part. 

I figure I need years of practice to get comfortable with what I do. I hope to never stop learning. I wish you well in your adventure.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Kasota said:


> Featherbottoms, I sent you a pm about the loom.....



Kas, I'll reply to your pm in the morning after my husband leaves for work.

fb


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay.  I won't be able to reply until I'm home from work in the evening. No rush...


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am going to get a LOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!:happy::sing::happy:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Kasota!!! I love love love weaving with a stand too. It's so easy to get good and comfy with it :rock:


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Kasota said:


> I am going to get a LOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!:happy::sing::happy:



I sent you a pm


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Why, yes, Featherbottoms! Yes, you did! I feel like a little kid at Christmas time. 

I am going to drive you all crazy with questions!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

But it will be a GOOD kind of crazy


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PearlB - yes I am so glad to have the stand! 

Do looms get names the way spinning wheels do? 

I have been crocheting scarves for so long I can pretty much tell just from the feel how far a skein will take me just by holding the skein in my hand. Now that I am learning to knit I am learning how far yarn will take me and I've starting thinking in new terms so far as "how much do I need" goes. I suppose weaving will be the same...I'll have to make a whole new brain-bucket for weaving information. 

Who knew that this week would turn out this way? A carder AND a loom!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Woo-Hoo!!
Congrats on the drum carder too. They are a blast to play with. The creative possibilities are truly endless. I've been getting a hankering to start using mine again too, especially since it's starting to cool down some at night anyways.

I feel kinda bad I've been letting my knitting go cause of the looms. I will pick it back up when the time is right.

So far I haven't named my looms yet. Maybe someday I will. I wish I had a stand for the 8" one. Hopefully maybe I can rig something up to use it on the 32" stand.

It was really fun weaving away last night, calm and peaceful.  I'm making a dog rug for my friend, the one who has helped me out so much.
I'm just using odds and ends. Going to see what works as I go along. The only thing she wants it easily washable so I'm sticking to cotton and acrylic


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

COOL Kasota !!! I have a rigid heddle I bought from MullersLaneFarm ( Cyndi ) , and I am hoping to win one off of shop goodwill , a 4 harness table loom ! Wish me luck !


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, Miz Mary - I do so hope you win the auction! You will have to share pictures! 

One of the things I am excited about when it comes to the scarves is being able to make something that drapes nicely.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I think it is fun to know my loom came from right here in our own fiber family. 

Not sure if people name looms but I am going to name mine Sparrow. It just popped into my head.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I named my big one Hulda. I think people name looms.


----------



## Jacki (May 13, 2002)

What kind of loom are you bidding on? Don't forget to check Craig's list, I am going to pick up a Leclerc Voyager with stand and treadles, and a four harness Allen loom with sectional beam all for 300. I am just a little excited:nanner:

Jacki


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful work FB. Looks like you got a little 'huck' goin' on there too. 

Yes lots you can do with plain weave. It's also the strongest weave. On a shaft loom, it's usually 1-3, 2-4, and a variation of 1-2, 3-4 which gives a doubling appearance on each pick. Makes the weave more pronounced. But certainly a strong weave. That's why they make burlap sacks in plain weave!

I'm a newbie to all this. Only messing with looms since April, but what an adventure!!!
Like Pearl B. I love weaving at night when it's quiet.

Oh and naming your looms? Yes, my Weaver's Delight is "Gus" and the Artisat isn't named yet but I'm leaning toward "Willie".
Why is it that women name their looms female names? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

The new issue of Handwoven magazine is mostly about plain weave. I'm looking forward to getting my copy.

No, there's no huck in any of my weavings. I do have two pieces in those photos that are floats created with the pickup stick. I think a true huck only shows the pattern on one side, and mine is a mirror image on the backside. But I'm really new at this and don't know because I don't really like to do patterns like that. I tried a sampler of Leno Lace once. I unwove the whole thing and ended up with one of the two you see here. I do like waffle and basket weave patterns and am looking forward to trying those on one of the floor looms.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just named my loom a female name because it fit. 

As to plain weave being the strongest weave, well, I would differ there. I believe twills are much stronger than plain tabbies. Jeans are twill, and I've stopped using tabby wool for Viking pants because they rip too much. I only use twill now. I think burlap sacks are made of plain weave because it is cheap and easy and doesn't require a complicated loom set-up. 

That being said, there is nothing wrong with a tabby fabric. It's pretty, versatile, and really allows certain patterns and yarns to shine! I love my little rigid heddle loom and usually have a project going on it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Osiris, I named my loom Sparrow because I am getting it from Featherbottoms. I wanted a name to remind me of where I got it, just for fun. Sparrow just kinda popped into my head when I was thinking of what would go with Featherbottoms. I suppose I could have tried to think of a name that would go with bottoms instead of feather but that might be...well that would just be weird. And harder to explain.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Sparrow is cool. Quick, light, agile and very capable. Perfect!

I just thought, I forgot to name my twining loom! That was my first. I built it!
I haven't gone near it since March, when it single-handedly forced me into the world of weaving, kicking and screaming. Guess I'm still a little resentful. 
Well winter's coming, there will be plenty of time for us to make up. And I've been slowly acquiring material to us on it too. Have to surprise it one of these days with a name and a project!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't understand a word of "weave talk" but FB those scarves are GORGEOUS however you made them!!!  Love, love, love them!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

KFG - I was just thinking the same thing. Boy, am I in need of an education! It will be a fun Winter activity!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you KansasFarmGirl. I really enjoy making scarves and shawls.

Kas, I wove a bit on the scarf on your loom yesterday. I think I'm going to take it off and rethread it on my smaller loom so I can get it to you in the next couple of weeks. It's going to take a lot longer to weave this one off than I thought because we've just got so much other stuff going on here right now. I'm sure you will pick up on the lingo pretty quick.


----------

